# ab wann geht der Teich ...



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2004)

in den Winterschlaf? Ich meine wann kann soll ich die Pumpe ausschalten und ausbauen. Ich denke, bei den jetzigen Temperaturen von max 10 °C passiert nix mehr im Teich. 
Was macht ihr bm,it den Pflanzen, schneidet ihr die jetzt im Herbst ab oder erst im Frühjahr. 
Was ist mit den sich jetzt gebildeten Algen (meist Fadenalgen) sterben die über Winter auch ab oder überleben die? Muß man sie also abfischen?

Ist mein erster Winter mit dem Teich. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2004)

hallo ralf,

also ich handhabe es so - alle pflanzen die jetzt schon am absterben sind entfderne ich - was steif und dürr (also nicht ins wasser hängt und verfault) ist darf über winter bis zum frühjahr stehen bleiben.

algen sofern vorhanden würde ich entfernen  - meine sind letztes jahr über winter munter weitergewachsen - dieses jahr habe ich zum glück keine mehr  :razz:  

da du ja einen schwimmteich hast kannst du die technik ohne weiteres stilllegen, reinigen und winterfest machen.

dies ist zumindest meine vorgehensweise.

** was mir gerade noch einfällt, wenn deine pumpe tiefer als ca. 70cm tief im wasser liegt - lass sie einfach liegen - dann sparst du dir einen behälter in dem du sie naß überwinterst.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Ralf, zum Thema Pflanzen hat Jürgen eigendlich schon alles gesagt. Zur Technik, meine Pumpe bleibt immer drinn da sie im Pumpenschacht steht und da kein Mulm sich ablagert gibt es noch nicht mal was zu reinigen. Ich lasse sie im Winter mit gedrosselter Leistung durchlaufen das hat den Vorteil das der Teich nicht ganz zufriert da ich ja Fische drinn habe. Zur Zeit ist ein Laubschutznetz über dem Teich somit fällt auch kein Laub hinein. ab ca. Februar schneide ich meine Pflanzen zurück. Unterwasserpflanzen putze ich anfang September bei den Letzten Badetagen noch aus. Ich hab festgestellt das sie über Winter dann neu austreiben Algen sofern sie bei mir überhaupt vorhanden sind lasse ich. Ab Mitte April ca 2 Wochen vor badebeginn sauge ich den Boden ab. 
Gruß Günter


----------

